# Lyft texts: "You have lost contact with the Lyft system. Please..." Why so often?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

...relocate to an area with better network coverage."

I've received these several times weekly in my two months of Lyfting -- but far too often last night and tonight.

These are in areas I've had pings before!

Whoa. It just happened again as I'm typing this.

Is the issue my cheap phone, or is it a Lyft system issue and not an AT&T network issue?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## vbouie (Feb 24, 2017)

I've had that problem too but it's funny that it usually when I open Uber app as well. I don't turn Uber on if I want to run Lyft with no problems. Something smells fishy.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I always get that message. I don't know why though. I've never had ANY problem with _'network coverage_' for any other phone usage....
JUST the LYFT APP!


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> I always get that message. I don't know why though. I've never had ANY problem with _'network coverage_' for any other phone usage....
> JUST the LYFT APP!


Yeap usually with the Lyft app only.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

It's so annoying because I don't know if it's super slow or how long it's been down.

We don't know if it goes down once we see that message -- or only after 10-15 minutes with no connection, THEN it shows the message, and we've thus lost $$$.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Well for me it usually happens when i try to drop off pax in a busy area. From there I drive away to get better (supposedly) reception so I can end trip, but not sure if pax might think that I'm trying to get an inch of a mile more... might get rated bad or what not. So i usually text pax to let them know.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> ...relocate to an area with better network coverage."
> 
> I've received these several times weekly in my two months of Lyfting -- but far too often last night and tonight.
> 
> ...


5,000+ rides here. That's their way of telling you to get to work without "telling you," because then they would look like an employer. Move to a busier area -- they don't need you where you're parked.


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

This is the worst "feature" of the Lyft app. Happens way too many times for me. With upfront pricing, Lyft gets paid for the trip. The driver gets shorted. Where do you think the difference goes? When it happens, I always contact support and ask for a review. Give them the details of the trip. The difference has been anywhere from $1 to $12 for me. If i was a conspiracy nut, I would think that they are purposely stealing millions from drivers who don't bother to contact support.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you are using SPRINT, MetroPCS or especially Cricket, this happens all the time. As these are excellent (cough, cough, ethem, ahem-ER-uh-cough) providers of wireless telephone service, the signal frequently deteriorates.

SPRINT's nonsense of "one-per-cent" is just that: NONSENSE. I have a Verizon and a Virgin Mobile (on SPRINT network) account. The Verizon is very good. The SPRINT [performs a vacuum-creating action].


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I got this for the first time yesterday. I was parked in an area with both a good cell signal as well as a strong WiFi signal which I was also connected to.

I toggled off WiFi and it resolved the issue. Not sure if it was an issue with the network the WiFi was connected to or not but how their app deals with changing IP addresses and networks on the client end might create issues that are specific to Lyft users.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BrunoG said:


> a strong WiFi signal which I was also connected to.


Sometimes WiFi will override your provider. That will cause you to lose contact with both Lyft and Uber.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> ...relocate to an area with better network coverage."
> 
> I've received these several times weekly in my two months of Lyfting -- but far too often last night and tonight.
> 
> ...


Boostmobile in full effect!! Lol


----------



## SDF (Jan 9, 2017)

It gets you to potentially move, instead of sitting in one place. I just hit airplane mode, on and off, and stay where I am. Unless of course I want to move.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> ...relocate to an area with better network coverage."
> 
> I've received these several times weekly in my two months of Lyfting -- but far too often last night and tonight.
> 
> ...


Lyft is just like that. They have a lot of annoying announcements and warnings. Like when a pax calls you, there's this robot voice announcing "a passenger is calling about their ride"... no sh*t, really?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

The question that I have is Lyft too stupid or too ignorant to suppress these useless, distracting, and annoying messages that do nothing positive to change driver behavior? Uber has the identical problem, yet they have miraculously figured out that there is no benefit to informing the driver. The Uber-driver-App just quietly, in the background keeps re-trying until it reestablishes connectivity. One point for Uber.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

No that means you didn't JUST lose connectivity... it ONLY pops up @ 5 full MINUTES after losing all contact with servers and being unable to reconnect 


Turn Wifi off, if that doesn't help get an LTE strength overlay app. If it shows dismal (100+ dbs) or no signal a lot of the time, you need a new phone and/or different operator


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Happened on 90 % of my ride requests so far. Could be the reason 5 straight Pax cancelled on me while en route . Plus the GPS failed to navigate 90% of the time as well . Same routine. Pull over . Hard shut down. Reboot. Show up late to now annoyed Pax. No wonder my ratings so far have taken a dive. Uber is horse bleep. Lyft incredibily is even worse.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Not sure if these messages can be suppressed by this official Lyft procedure:

LYFT: You can opt out of the messages you're receiving, so you won't receive messages like these in the future. Just text the word STOPALL to *46080 *from the mobile device receiving the messages, however, *you acknowledge that opting out of receiving all texts may impact your use of the Lyft Platform or the Services.*​
Also not clear if texting the word END has the same effect as the word STOPALL.

1 or STOP To unsubscribe from All Alerts
2 or END To unsubscribe from Marketing Alerts
Reply STARTPROMOS to receive marketing alerts from Lyft.
HELP returns: Lyft Alerts: Help at [email protected] Msg&data rates may apply. 1 message/user request. Text STOP to cancel.


----------

